# Jumping and biting my daughter



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi there, I understand what you're going through...I have a boisterous 6-month-old, too. The main issue here is respect. Amber needs to learn that she is not "top dog" and has no right to get in your daughter's space like that. A very effective method is as follows: When Amber jumps up, bring your knee up into her chest and knock her over (if your daughter can't do this, she can push Amber over backwards with her hands) Make sure you do it hard enough that Amber falls down. It sounds mean, but don't worry, it won't hurt Amber, and she'll respect you for being able to do it. 
When I was 10, we had a Lab mix that was crossed with something really big (we're thinking Pit Bull) and she was really bad about jumping and biting. She got to the point where we were afraid to be around her, because she was getting fierce. She injured my little sister twice, so we had to found another home for her. 
I'm not saying Amber will start hurting people, I'm just trying to show how fast it can get out of hand. The best way is to cause a consequence so instantanious that it surprises Amber...she won't be expecting it. 
Sorry for my long and rambling post....This has worked marvelously for my pups, and I just wanted to share it. 

Brittany


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the same problem 10 year old daughter and 17 week old puppy. It has gotten better since I taught my daughter to "walk into the puppy". When the puppy jumps my daughter walks towards her which knocks the dog off balance. She has also learned to grab the collar and take her to be locked up for a time out.  It was hard to watch my daughter struggle with her but our trainer told me that if I was the one that put a stop to it I was actually making the problem worse. Why should the puppy respect her when I didn't. 

The biggest help was when I started using a prong collar to walk her I also had my daughter use it and now my daughter can take her for walks by herself. After their first walk with just the 2 of them the puppy came back with a totally different attitude towards my daughter. My daughter didn't have to make any corrections with the collar but the dog does know the difference betweeen a regular collar and the prong. And apparently it made her realize that my daughter does have authority over her.

The trainer told us that the puppy has to know that your daughter has the same authority as you do over her. Not always easy to do.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe you could teach your daughter how to use the bitter apple spray. I've thought about making a holster to carry ours around in. 

It's to the point now where we just say "Spray?" and Lucy will cower away.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

take heart! this is a common problem....and it can be solved. i agree with the advice already given. as for the trainer who said she was to old to learn....poop poop.....just keep up the good work and i am sure there will be some more advice and support for you here


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky had a respect problem for *me* from about 4 months to five months. This type of thing is not abnormal and it doesn't sound like she's "bad-tempered' or aggressive at all. She's being a little snot. A teenager if you will. 

By six months they shouldn't be playbiting hard. In my opinion she needs to go straight to timeout, crate....what ever works the SECOND she bites to hard on your daughter or anybody. This is what I did when he accidently bit my young kids during play. He learned to be extra careful and gave my kids much respect.

If you give a consequence the SECOND she bites....she will understand much quicker then if you give her time to stop or allow it to go on even a little bit.

Since we are talking about your daughter, I don't see why you can't call the shots. My five year old isn't going to handle Lucky, and I don't think your daughter has to as well.

Good luck and chin up, this is a common phase best done now then later.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't give up! My pup is 5 months and shows the problems with everyone but me. 

First remember pups are just excited by nature. What you need to do is sit and think about how your family is accidentally rewarding this behavior. Fortunately, dog behavior is much simpler than human behavior. If they are petting her at all when she does this-she is going to keep doing it. 

I actually had to ask the folks in my dog training class to please please stop petting Julie when she jumped up on them--sometimes they are too cute for their own good. 

One of the dogs I fostered--which was a good 80 pounds had a bad habit of doing this same thing--what I did is just put my hand in her chest and said "sit" while I pushed her away and off me. 

They get affection when they are being sweet--not when jumping all over us. 

That being said--a Golden is so people focused that it should be easy to teach her how to please as long as it is rewarding for her to do it. 

BTW, I asked my trainer about this very question, and have posted his answer in some other forum--he said to set Julie up on a leash--have her on leash in the house and ask someone to walk in--when she starts to jump do the 'sit'

A Golden will learn rather quickly--my experience is about 5 times and the understand--just don't forget to keep practicing!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

None of this sounds abnormal. My dog does it to my son, and it is hard because you have to protect your kids and teach your dog at the same time. My trainer is an ex K9 cop trainer who has long trained great danes, rhodesian ridgebacks etc. She suggests, and I know it sounds gross, but that the kids spit a little on the dog toys, or sleep with them. The goal is to get their scent on the dogs toys so the dog sees the toys as belonging to the children. That and the command "leave it" have been really helpful in getting Marley to respect my son's space. At least at local Petsmarts/Petco the puppy class only goes up to 5 months. But the beginner class, which is teaching essentially the same thing, begins at 5 months. So you might want to try that. Good luck!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

"OFF" is also another crucial multi purpose command--- I watched my trainer throw a ball for his dog and give that command while MY dog stole the ball right out of his mouth---the trainers dog did NOT like it but listened! Julie then took the ball right back to the trainer and dropped it--as if that was a good thing? She thought it was anyway :0

In a nut shell--the whole issue is about teaching the dog that all humans are his alpha dog---a task harder than it sounds! 

Hang in there1


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thread from Megan B - "Jumping up"

_Hello Megan B! (I am a new member and I just spotted your thread tonight).

I believe I have a similar problem as you but may I ask how often does your Mum visit? I am confused because I have a similar thread "Jumping and biting my daughter" and I see that same members are giving different advice. Is it because of the age/size or what?

I have heard/read:
- Bring the knee up and knock the dog over. My daughter couldn't do this as Amber is too heavy plus she was scared about hurting her puppy (and so did we).

- Prong collar. I didn't know what that was so I browse the net... Sorry to painful for us.

- Apple spray. Don't know what that is either but kinds of associates with pepper spray, the ones the Police officers use so it's on the back burner for further investigation.

- Punishment in her crate. Crate training took only 3 days but boy it was the longest 3 days of our life so we are reluctant to use Amber's crate as a punishment area as it is her safe place - when she is all alone - for night time and when we are at work. We simply say HOUSE and she pops in it every time with a smile on her face (no treat or reward needed).

- Keep her on a leash when greeting…? Well for guest fair enough but she only does this with my daughter who loves, feeds, and walks her. It only happens when she gets excited I think. Is this still relevant?

- I am still thinking about the advice that my daughter should spit on Amber’s toys but I need to understand this idea more before we try it (to be honest with you most of her toys are pretty smelly at the moment with the wet weather we've had (she hates it when I wash them...)

- Yelling NO! Boy we tried this and no, it doesn't work no matter how close you are to her face (and believe me as the dominant pack member my voice is pretty LOUUDDD).

- njb I must say that you might be right about one member of our family (not knowingly encouraging the jump up when greeting Amber (my husband). So we are working on that right now but I am sure you can understand how easily one person can promote such an action without him or the whole family knowing.

- Someone also mention the OFF command and yes we thought about that from day one so Amber wouldn't get confuse "OFF" and "DOWN. Lye down command works fine. "OFF" is only use to get down from someone or somewhere or something..

How can they be so cute and give us such a headache? And you know what? No matter what happens throughout the day my husband and I still look at this cute beast in admiration everynight because she gives us so much back just by looking at her….zzzz... We couldn't live without her even with our hectic/busy life._


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

dPearl my lab was awful about jumping and biting when she was a pup a spray bottle of deluted vinagar in the kisser along with the words off or no works wonders.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Shirley - My Mom visits rarely so Eddie is not too familiar with her. I think he sees her as vulnerable because she is petite and she also tends to talk to him in a nice voice (although she thinks it's firm) and that excites him. 
The bitter apple spray in the face has been working for us. Since it's not so convenient to walk around with a bottle of that (and I also hate using it) I have been withholding praise and attention until he is sittng nicely at my feet. I also use my commands consistently: sit, stay, down, off, etc. You may want to try using a harness with a leash attached for a week or so when the dog is around your daughter. When the jumping starts, tug back hard and fast and use your command. Your pup will start to connect the dots although it will probably take some time as they are so exciteable. I am not a big fan of the knee to the chest and also PLEASE DO NOT USE PEPPER SPRAY! Bitter apple can be purchased at pet supply stores and is very different from pepper spray. It actually has many uses and is nice to have around in case of a hot spot or something your dog is chewing on that you really want to deter them from. I would also hesitate to use the crate for punishment, a time out for your dog to settle down though is ok as long as your not putting them in angry and scolding. I have never heard of the spitting on toys method. Keep at it, it will get better. We're not there yet with Eddie but I do see improvement everyday.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My first thought was "Nip it in the bud", which is Barney Fife always said to Sherrrif Andy Tayler when it came for correcting Opie. I do know they need to be taught early on not to bite, even play bite. I sure you will bre able to straighen that pup out.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

An idea is to set her up. Put her on a long leash with her training collar and go about your normal business. You can even use a ream of clothesline or something longer than your typical leash, and tie it to your belt or waist. that way you always have control over what she does. Get her into a situation where your daughter is around and the dog is tempted to jump up on her. 

At the first step towards jumping/biting, correct her with a quick snap of the leash. Continually do this until she starts getting the hint that it's an undesirable action. This is helpful because you're not in the picture when she gets corrected, so she doesnt necessarily correlate having to behave with you being there. Almost like having a remote-control...


----------

